# Introducing myself with my  Ford Transit - Stealth Cargo camper Van ( SCCV )



## morini

Hi all, i'm Morini from Flanders planning a visit to Wales this summer. I'm a frequent traveler and i recently homebrewed me a Ford Transit for stealth camping all over Europe.

here is a link : Ford Transit - SCCV (Stealth Cargo Camper Van ) | Campervan Life

and some pictures :


----------



## Deleted member 13859

hi

welcome to the forum, from one trani owner to another.

mine is a 2004 mk6 mroof swb self build, basic but it do'es the job and we love it.

enjoy your travels.

tranivanman


----------



## activecampers

And another tranny owner here!  Though mine is a hand-made one but still stealthier than the normal.  Yours looks vey different to typical DIY job - looks very well engineerd - nice job.

May I make a couple of suggestions?  1 - why the inverter?  You don't really need one 
2 - the external silver screens aren't great for wild camping.  We have double internal curtains that seal either the entire cab (seats in driving position and visible) or just the windscreen, are full length, and stop any contensation.  Also makes the van look empty.

Anyway - good build - guess you know your stuff!


----------



## morini

activecampers said:


> May I make a couple of suggestions?  1 - why the inverter?  You don't really need one



My wifes 800W/230V hairdryer made me installing one. End of discussion :king:. Then i purchased a 600W electrical oven , heating up prepared daymeals while driving from one client to the other and a 230V compressorcooler keeping my beverages cool. I use the van also ( in fact mostly ) for my work.


activecampers said:


> 2 - the external silver screens aren't great for wild camping.  We have double internal curtains that seal either the entire cab (seats in driving position and visible) or just the windscreen, are full length, and stop any contensation.  Also makes the van look empty.


 I like your idea. i have only a single curtain behind the seats for privacy. The external silver screens are only for keeping the heat out  if necessary )



activecampers said:


> Yours looks vey different to typical DIY job - looks very well engineerd - nice job. Anyway - good build - guess you know your stuff!


 Thanks !!!


----------



## activecampers

The curtains can keep the heat in (aka wild camping in the alps) - and heat out (aka cab f*ing hot, habitation cold).

We have dual layer, fleece (colour to match rear) and blackout (no idea what material but you can't easily "blow" through it.  The one that separates the cab from habitation (aka makes it drivable and look empty) is velcroed l/r and top (and middle-ish) if that makes sense?

Inverter - hair dryer - okay I lose!  My wife has short/pixie hair so no need   And everything else we have is gas or 12v.  Just found inverter quite inefficinet.

Your finish does appear to be "sale standard" - I assume you are aware of that?  I've seen a lot worse at shows (and I've been paid to work at shows on panel vans!)

Anyway, if you want any more of our tips, all on our website along with GPS downloads you may find useful.


----------



## morini

activecampers said:


> The curtains can keep the heat in (aka wild camping in the alps) - and heat out (aka cab f*ing hot, habitation cold).
> 
> We have dual layer, fleece (colour to match rear) and blackout (no idea what material but you can't easily "blow" through it.  The one that separates the cab from habitation (aka makes it drivable and look empty) is velcroed l/r and top (and middle-ish) if that makes sense?
> 
> Inverter - hair dryer - okay I lose!  My wife has short/pixie hair so no need   And everything else we have is gas or 12v.  Just found inverter quite inefficinet.
> 
> Your finish does appear to be "sale standard" - I assume you are aware of that?  I've seen a lot worse at shows (and I've been paid to work at shows on panel vans!)
> 
> Anyway, if you want any more of our tips, all on our website along with GPS downloads you may find useful.



Our curtains are also '"blow through". Never used the van in the winter for sleeping, but i keep your solution in mind. The van however is heavy isolated ( see folowing links )

The inverter is just a cheaper modified sinus version  ( trapezium ). All the rest of electronics ( flatscreen, laptop,... ) is also 12V or with direct DC/DC converters.

I bookmarked your website. Very interesting !

I'm a mechanical engineer, developping and constructing a lot of stuff, perhaps that's the reason it appears to be '"sale standard"" . I consider that as a complement !

more pictures on 
Stealth Cargo Camper Van - SCCV | Foto's Vervoersmiddelen | MijnAlbum - Fotoalbum Gratis Online!
and Stealth Cargo Camper Van - SCCV | Foto's Vervoersmiddelen | MijnAlbum - Fotoalbum Gratis Online! 
even had to modify (shorten) my motorcycle=licenseplate Nummerplaathouder Fazer FZ6 | MijnAlbum - Fotoalbum Gratis Online!

Eventually, my conversion turned out to be quite budgetfriendly....and everything can be disassembled very easy and in no-time,anytime.

Sorry for my basic English, my native languages are flemish and dutch.


----------



## morini

The Americans picked it up. Seems to love it.. They are also impressed with all these neat campers in here !
Ford Transit Stealth Camper

They don,t sell the in Brittain so popular Ford Transit over there, i hear, only the small connect version. Why is that ?


----------



## morini

*exploring dangerous roads*




http://www.wix.com/devaere/ford-transit---sccv


----------



## morini

Made some 3D drawings


----------

